# Virus has killed 82,000 people in the United States.



## Robert59 (May 13, 2020)

If the virus is not that bad some people think then why has 82,000 people died so far?


----------



## C'est Moi (May 13, 2020)

Who said the virus is not that bad?   I have no confidence in the numbers, however.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 13, 2020)

I agree that the death toll from the virus is bad and will probably get much worse but we need to keep in mind that in 2018, a total of 2,839,205 resident deaths were registered in the United States.

https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/products/databriefs/db355.htm

I also believe that if we stay calm follow the basic CDC guidelines and use our own common sense to protect ourselves and our families we can help to hold the death rate from the virus down.


----------



## Floridatennisplayer (May 13, 2020)

About 650,000 People die annually of heart disease


----------



## C'est Moi (May 13, 2020)

I just checked Texas stats for today.   1100 deaths/29 million population = 0.003793103%


----------



## Robert59 (May 13, 2020)

Problem is people are dying from this virus that is healthy and anybody can get it my doctor says.


----------



## CarolfromTX (May 13, 2020)

Did we get updates on deaths from the flu last year? We did not. Do we get updates on traffic deaths every day? We do not. If we did, we might never get in a car again.  Is this virus serious? Yes. But to be honest, I don't know a single person who has it. Not one. I'm fortunate. Jeez Louise, the media is outta control. Do I have anxiety because of that? Yes, yes I do, and I'm trying to fight it.


----------



## Don M. (May 13, 2020)

We face the possibility of death, from multiple sources, every day.  During this virus, those having to be in close proximity to others, and those who already have health issues, etc., are probably at most risk.  For most of use who are retired, just avoiding crowds, and practicing good hygiene, etc., should minimize our risks.  The biggest problem, for most, might be the boredom and frustration of having to stay home so much.


----------



## win231 (May 13, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> If the virus is not that bad some people think then why has 82,000 people died so far?


Something to think about:
https://abcnews.go.com/US/family-12-year-girl-died-misdiagnosed-flu/story?id=52258240


----------



## win231 (May 13, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> Problem is people are dying from this virus that is healthy and anybody can get it my doctor says.


Ask your doctor a question:  _"Doctor, if you know everything there is to know about Coronavirus, why can't you cure it?  Why can't you cure ANY virus or ANY chronic condition?  Why are all these people dying of Coronavirus IN HOSPITALS while they're being treated by doctors?"  _


----------



## fmdog44 (May 13, 2020)

win231 said:


> Ask your doctor a question:  _"Doctor, if you know everything there is to know about Coronavirus, why can't you cure it?  Why can't you cure ANY virus or ANY chronic condition?  Why are all these people dying of Coronavirus IN HOSPITALS while they're being treated by doctors?"  _


Never heard of anyone that knows all there is to know about the COVID19. Th fact is just the opposite is true.


----------



## rgp (May 14, 2020)

win231 said:


> Ask your doctor a question:  _"Doctor, if you know everything there is to know about Coronavirus, why can't you cure it?  Why can't you cure ANY virus or ANY chronic condition?  Why are all these people dying of Coronavirus IN HOSPITALS while they're being treated by doctors?"  _




 They might never announce a cure...might never come up with one. Just like the flu, the common cold, aids even. But they can & will create yet another cottage industry of treatment . A money maker .... just like other ills .


----------



## hollydolly (May 14, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> Did we get updates on deaths from the flu last year? We did not. Do we get updates on traffic deaths every day? We do not. If we did, we might never get in a car again.  Is this virus serious? Yes. But to be honest, I don't know a single person who has it. Not one. I'm fortunate. Jeez Louise, the media is outta control. Do I have anxiety because of that? Yes, yes I do, and I'm trying to fight it.


you're very fortunate not to know or have known anyone whose had it... both hubs and I have had it, me  a mild version ( although it knocked me for absolute 6 the first 36 hours)...and my husband much more seriously for 16 days...

There are other  people on this forum who've had it, doctors , nurses,  and celebrities who've died from it...


----------



## Sunny (May 14, 2020)

Win, who ever said that anyone knows everything there is to know about Coronavirus?  You've made up a fictitious question in order to prove some (probably political) point.

Rgp, any illness is a "money maker" for those in the medical profession. And why shouldn't they make money for putting their own lives on the line while treating a horrific illness?  Is it better to make millions by being, say, a rock star or a football player?


----------



## MarciKS (May 14, 2020)

win231 said:


> Ask your doctor a question:  _"Doctor, if you know everything there is to know about Coronavirus, why can't you cure it?  Why can't you cure ANY virus or ANY chronic condition?  Why are all these people dying of Coronavirus IN HOSPITALS while they're being treated by doctors?"  _



Because they are not God win231.


----------



## Robert59 (May 14, 2020)

win231 said:


> Ask your doctor a question:  _"Doctor, if you know everything there is to know about Coronavirus, why can't you cure it?  Why can't you cure ANY virus or ANY chronic condition?  Why are all these people dying of Coronavirus IN HOSPITALS while they're being treated by doctors?"  _


Your right doctor's should have found a cure long ago but didn't. Man can send a man in space to land on the moon but can't find a cure for this virus so far.


----------



## squatting dog (May 15, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> Problem is people are dying from this virus that is healthy and anybody can get it my doctor says.



I'd want to see more facts and breakdowns of the deaths before saying that otherwise healthy people are dying. So far, almost all the deaths we've seen around here have been people with underlying conditions... even those that considered themselves healthy people. Don't forget, some people think being slightly obese doesn't mean you're sickly. However, even slightly obese usually means high blood pressure and/or diabetes, and that is an underlying condition. Another fact not being discussed is whether or not race has something to do with the numbers. Again, in our state, most deaths have been in prisons and nursing homes, and the people who work at these establishments. At first glance, people were assuming that the nurse and guards were healthy, but then, that mild obesity and hidden underlying conditions were revealed during an autopsy.


----------



## StarSong (May 15, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> Your right doctor's should have found a cure long ago but didn't. Man can send a man in space to land on the moon but can't find a cure for this virus so far.


Medicine has cures for very few illnesses and conditions.  There are many treatments and vaccines, but cures are in short supply.


----------



## rgp (May 15, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Win, who ever said that anyone knows everything there is to know about Coronavirus?  You've made up a fictitious question in order to prove some (probably political) point.
> 
> Rgp, any illness is a "money maker" for those in the medical profession. And why shouldn't they make money for putting their own lives on the line while treating a horrific illness?  Is it better to make millions by being, say, a rock star or a football player?



 My comment had nothing to do with the docs/nurses treating current covid patients ..... It had to do with the drug manufactures only. 

Rock stars/football players ??????


----------



## rgp (May 15, 2020)

Talked with my neighbor / nurse ... again last night. Still no covid patients yet. She said two that were transported to her hospital were suspected of having it ... but it was later ruled out.


----------



## Sunny (May 15, 2020)

> My comment had nothing to do with the docs/nurses treating current covid patients ..... It had to do with the drug manufactures only.



OK, rgp, even if that's true... what are you really saying here?  That this whole thing is a scam, dreamed up by the drug manufacturers as a cash cow, and there really is no such health crisis?  And every country in the world is in on it?  And the fact that your neighbor/nurse hasn't had a Covid-19 patient yet proves what, exactly?

You seem to be trying awfully hard to prove something here, but it beats me what it is.


----------



## 911 (May 15, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> you're very fortunate not to know or have known anyone whose had it... both hubs and I have had it, me  a mild version ( although it knocked me for absolute 6 the first 36 hours)...and my husband much more seriously for 16 days...
> 
> There are other  people on this forum who've had it, doctors , nurses,  and celebrities who've died from it...


Holly: Were you and/or your husband on a ventilator? What medicines did the two of you receive? Is the U.K. keeping a database of those people that have had COVID-19 and are using it to later collect the antibodies or testing those that had the Virus for antibodies?


----------



## rkunsaw (May 15, 2020)

It's not just how many have died, but how many of those death's could have been prevented if people took this pandemic seriously and wore the masks a followed safe practices.

People say well the flu kills more every year tan this covid19. Think about it. Maybe the flu wouldn't kill so many if we all wore masks during flu season.


----------



## hollydolly (May 15, 2020)

911 said:


> Holly: Were you and/or your husband on a ventilator? What medicines did the two of you receive? Is the U.K. keeping a database of those people that have had COVID-19 and are using it to later collect the antibodies or testing those that had the Virus for antibodies?


 No neither on a ventilator... No meds...we were diagnosed retrospectively by our doctors... . Bare in mind that we got this in March just when it was starting to take a grip but before we all realised what was actually happening, and in fact I thought I had Gastric flu.. because it went straight to my stomach ( no-one realised at the time that there was different variants) ..and hubs had it like pneumonia.. 

Actually there's many Variants they've since discovered ,  I'll post this link, I think _everyone_ should read this ...just so you're aware if you get sick with what is not yet been reported as symptoms of Covid-19...

... but if it won't let you read without signing up, let me know and I'll C&P the article for you..

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...advent-calendar-covid-19-symptoms-paul-garner


----------



## garyt1957 (May 15, 2020)

win231 said:


> Ask your doctor a question:  _"Doctor, if you know everything there is to know about Coronavirus, why can't you cure it?  Why can't you cure ANY virus or ANY chronic condition?  Why are all these people dying of Coronavirus IN HOSPITALS while they're being treated by doctors?"  _



Who has EVER said they know everything about this virus? In fact even the experts say they're learning new things every day.


----------



## squatting dog (May 15, 2020)

rkunsaw said:


> People say well the flu kills more every year tan this covid19. Think about it. Maybe the flu wouldn't kill so many if we all wore masks during flu season.



Maybe, maybe not. Apparently there are a lot of variables as per way back in 2009 when there was an article by the CBC concerning face masks. and the flu.   Some clips;

A protective mask, the report says, can offer protection, but there's no evidence inexpensive SURGICAL (important... see below) masks can protect against flu virus particles small enough to be inhaled into the lower respiratory tract or the lungs. The report also finds that it's unclear how effective surgical masks are in blocking flu virus particles that are bigger and therefore likely to settle in the nose and throat of an exposed person.

Not all masks are created equally, either. Surgical masks ( the kind your dental hygienist might use while inflicting a cleaning on you )offer some help, but they won't filter out smaller particles and don't provide a good seal. (Please note, that is what you commonly see people wearing on tv).
If you're in the market for a mask, don't go to the hardware store and pick up one that you'd use while sanding drywall. Covering your mouth and nose with a bandanna won't do you much good either.

The best bet for protective masks are what are referred to as "N95 respirators," a commonly used term in Canada that refers to NIOSH-certified, disposable, particulate-filtering, half-facepiece respirators. Not all high-quality masks are labeled N95. Health Canada said masks should offer protection  equivalent to N95 to be considered effective. Such masks should: Filter particles one micron in size or smaller.
Have a 95 per cent filter efficiency. Provide a tight facial seal (less than 10% leak).

CBC News Marketplace tested three types of N95 masks in the wake of the SARS outbreak in 2003.  Each filtered out between 97 per cent and 99.7 per cent of all the virus-like particles. The report prepared for the Public Health Agency of Canada further concluded that: N95 respirators protect against the inhalation of nasopharyngeal, tracheobronchial and alveolar sized particles. 

Health officials say masks can help, but unless the person wearing the mask can ensure a sealed fit, the mask will offer no significant protection. This can be more of a problem for children or men with beards.


----------

